# Regarding barley as "contraceptive" for birds.



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

One thing I forgot to mention in my other post and it makes all the difference in the world, is that you MUST use sprouting barley (barley in its raw form).

If you use pot barley or pearl barley, which are easily available in health food store, it will NOT work. You will be giving the birds the equivalent of regular seeds.

I buy sprouting barley in 90lbs (40KG) bag and only pay $11. That's 12 cents per pound (27 cents per kilo).

About barley, http://www.foodsubs.com/GrainBarley.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi NumberNine,

Thank you for that valuable information & resource on the barley. I myself use the barley groats for my birds.

Would you mind sharing your source of sprouting barley?


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

I get my barley from Canada. 

Regarding barley, in my previous post I simplified the facts. My theory is as follow: Any type of barley *might* work as a contraceptive. BUT, the more the barley is processed, the least effective it becomes as contraceptive. Longer period of consumption and larger amounts might be needed to achieve what could have been achieved by using a less refined version of barley. 

The situation where I was I suggesting the use of barley was birds living in the wild. It is obvious that such birds will get their food from a variety of sources (there could be 100 people feeding them). If one gives pearl or pot barley to such birds, the probability that it will be effective as contraceptive is close to zero. Therefore, providing the birds with the most unrefined version is the only way to go.

Except for two pigeons that cannot be released in the wild, I do not keep other birds. As soon as a bird has fully recovered, it is released. In other words, I only had had two birds to test my theory. A more rigorous and scientific study is needed, but I simply do not have the time, or the resources (birds) to do it. I did a quick and dirty trial and that’s how it seemed to me. To a certain degree, this outcome is logical.

From a bird’s point of view, the hulled barley you are using is certainly more pleasant to eat than the sprouting barley I’m using. If I could find hulled barley in large quantity, as well as inexpensive, I would buy it. I think that sprouting barley and hulled barley will give similar results. But pot barley has been milled a few times. Pearl barley is even worst as it has been milled twice as long as pot barley. To me, pearl barley is like white bread, pot barley is like whole wheat bread, hulled barley is like whole-grain bread and sprouting barley is the grain!

The sprouting barley I’m buying is mainly used for the following situation: Every time I release a bird, I go to an area where there is a large flock of pigeons (>100). I drop the barley on the ground, making a 20-foot-long straight line. All the birds come down to eat. I then release the bird by placing it few feet away from this “line” of pigeons. I use about 4-5 lbs of barley. Unfortunately for me, when I do so, I can very easily spot sick and injured pigeons. Oh well, I come back the next day with pita bread and another rescue begins  Most of the times though, all birds are fine and no new patient


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

NumberNine - well thought out, informative post. maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

NumberNine,

I didn't notice an instant change, but in about 2 weeks there is a slow down of egg production. But I'm only using 25 to 30% as they are still in the molt, & am having a hard time getting them to eat the 30% in the mix. It has to be 50% of the seed mix to get egg laying to stop completely. I don't want to do that until the molt is completely over and they are in the rest period.

Once they are in the rest period it can be increased.It is also a good supply of vitamin D.

Actually, any seed or grain that is highly processed loses its nutritional potency, thereby barley loses its contraceptive effects.


Lady Tarheel,

I agree, this is great information from NumberNine, and I've already flagged this thread. LOL


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is fascinating, particularly - as Cynthia was saying - in respect of feeding the city ferals, and trying to find a way to slow down production.

Is there somewhere on the web that explains this contraceptive effect (in simple terms  ), since being able to point organizations like local councils to some 'scientific' source could prove useful?

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> This is fascinating, particularly - as Cynthia was saying - in respect of feeding the city ferals, and trying to find a way to slow down production.
> Is there somewhere on the web that explains this contraceptive effect (in simple terms  ), since being able to point organizations like local councils to some 'scientific' source could prove useful?
> John


John, Do you have the Pigeons, by Matthew Friends, book? Look under suitable food and proper feeding under barley.There is talks about the contreceptive effect.

Remember, even though barley is a nutritionally sound, they should have up to 50% barley only *no more* , as they need nutrition that the rest of the mix provides. B


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks Treesa. Yes, I have that book - never spotted that bit 

Finding this particular barley could be interesting here. Have to check with my pal I get the pidge feed from, on Friday!

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I know...it takes time locating a good cheap source, I pay a lot per pound for the barley from the health food store. We could go broke doing the 50%. LOL


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Does it act as a contaceptive Or does it decrease breeding by decrease of whole nutrion. AS barley has been substitue to help keep the off season wieght down for many years. With it the birds do not put on weight as much. I have ipicked up birds that have been on a barley diet And they are pretty light. You would not teel by looking. though. I just wonder if it is because it inhibitweight gain it slows down production. As I have for many years just seperated the birds for off season.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Treesa,

I kept my two pigeons on five months of pearl barley at 30% and it didn't work as a contraceptive. Moreover, I noticed a slight deterioration of their feathers. I cannot be 100% sure, but I suspect that it is the 30% pearl barley. If I'm not mistaken, pearl barley is milled six times, while pot barley is milled three times. 

After the five months with pearl barley, I switched them to pot barley @ 30%. It makes almost two months now and the hen is laying eggs every 10-11 days like clockwork. But I find the feathers are better looking. But I cannot be 100% sure if it is because of a deficiency that was caused by the 30% pearl barley, or because pot barley is naturally good for the feathers, or both. I suspect both reasons.

I’m not interested to try the 50% barley. In fact, I wouldn’t go to 50% of anything. Unless a bird is sick or has an ailment that necessitates such a high ratio of a specific food type and only for a relatively short period of time, I wouldn’t try it. 

Because of the similarities between pigeons and humans, I always ask myself if the same treatment would be applied to humans, how would we fare? A human on 50% white bread wouldn’t be the healthiest… 50% whole-wheat bread is definitely an improvement and might be sustainable over a long period of time with negligible adverse effects to the health. One exception I know of, to that rule of similarities between pigeons and humans, is ACV. 

I’ve always known about the benefits of barley. That’s why I’ve been giving it to wild birds. But I always suspected that refined barley is just like refined flour. In other words, the more processing you have, the more you lose. I started this simple test just for the fun of it. I figured that it shouldn’t jeopardize the health of my animals and it didn’t (as far as I can see – but long term is always an unknown and too often irreversible). In the end, my little experiment is confirming my suspicions.

For birds living in the wild with a diversity of food sources, sprouting barley is the only way to go. But for birds living in captivity or semi-captivity, a mix of sprouting and hulled barley should give excellent results.

My 2 cents.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

I just did a Google search on "sprouting barley bag 50 lbs" and one link i saw had:

Barley, Hulled (A035) 4.75 (25lbs) 9.45 (50lbs) 
Pearl Barley (A057) 5.95 (25lbs) 11.80 (50lbs) 
Whole Barley (Sprouting) (B052) 5.90 (50lbs)

Unfortunately, those prices did not include shipping, which should double the above-listed prices. This company is located in Texas at http://www.internet-grocer.net/bulkitms.htm.

I'm sure with more searches, you should be able to find something within a reasonable driving distance and cheap.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Protien*

Would drecrease in protien reduce breeding? And how low could you go without ill effects?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi upcd,

Barley doesn't cause any ill effects unless you use too much of it or poor quality. Barley is 62.5% starch, and 7.5% protein, and very low in fat 1.2%. The fiber content is 1.3% Like other cereals it is high vitamin B compex.

You can use 20 to 30% of it during molting season, and more for the resting period. Just make sure it is organic and not over processed. The low protein makes it ideal for the rest period, but shouldn't be used during breeding season. 

I don't use this all year round, just during molt and rest.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

In a few weeks or months, I'll do a more rigourous test with sprouting barley. Will let you know the outcome. Unless someone else feels like doing it sooner.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I think its just 10 times easyer to seperate and rest the pairs. Rather then try to decrease breeding throught the feed. Barly is best used to keep wieght off in the off season. On the larger beaked birds. Smaller beaked birds will starve out befor they eat it as easy. And if its sprouting barly then I say be sure to pull it after eating So no health problems come up.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

re lee,

I think you misunderstood the purpose of this thread. You need to go to,

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=87117&postcount=22

and read my post. This thread is elaborating on a point I forgot. It was only a small detail, but it makes all the difference in the world. 

To summarize, I've been advocating the feeding of sprouting barley to wild birds in order to try to slow down their reproductive cycles. If we can manage to keep the pigeon population at a stable level, less people will be inclined to poison them or kill them using even more barbaric methods.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Dead Babies*

in the egg. Won't that be parathyriod?


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

My point was simply to make sure your birds are getting excellent food prior to experimenting with their diet. Personally, I use Hagen's pigeons & doves seeds. I've been using it for 10 years and my two pigeons must be healthy as they never get sick.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for the information on barley, NumberNine. In Levi's "The Pigeon" it mentioned that in 1924 there was a six month experiment feeding pigeons only barley and that although eggs were laid they didn't hatch. It doesn't mention whether the eggs were fertile or, if not, at what stage embryonic deaths took place. I think that feeding barley to reduce reproduction is far preferable to starving them out of the area or having them killed.

There was a study on lethal culling carried out in Manchester, which proved that to reduce a flock from 2,600 to 1,300 they had to kill 9,000 pigeons between 1966 and 1968. (The Public Life of the Street Pigeon, Eric Simms, 1970). It doesn't bear thinking about.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

upcd said:


> in the egg. Won't that be parathyriod?


That's Paratyphoid.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,

I guess you and I have been reading the same books...  There were other books where barley was mentionned as a tool to humanly control the bird population. But I did most of my reading some 20-25 years ago. Public libraries sometimes contain a treasure of information.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I did not read I guess it was for the wild birds. It might work some places. If the main stay was barley. Around here there are several hundred feral pigeons. But the grain elevators and railroad tracks have spilled grain most often so In most areas plenty of feed . To the point I have never saw 1 person feeding the pigeons In my life time. Because they have a strong food source at all times. Just a flight away.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lucky ferals, re lee, that doesn't happen in most places, where feral pigeons have to eek out an existance. I'm sure they are thriving, hope they don't close the grain plants.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Back to the top (for a while anyway) for the benefits of Kittypaws and others.

Maybe one day this web site will be better organized.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

To prevent any misunderstanding, I have included two pics of sprouting barley. Files are in pdf format. You should set zoom at 75% or 100% for sharpest pics.

Enjoy the pics


----------

